
The Writer Will Do Something – interactive novel of team meeting - analyst74
http://mrwasteland.itch.io/twwds
======
kikatok
[http://80.lv/articles/the-writer-will-do-something-
interview...](http://80.lv/articles/the-writer-will-do-something-interview/)
\- here's our interview with the creator of this wonderful story!

------
kikatok
Oh, i loved this thing. Actually i even spoke with the developer. Hope to
publish the interview soon. He was actually pretty open.

